# What books do YOU want to put on film?



## HLGStrider (Feb 15, 2007)

I emphasize the "you" in the title because we all know that awful feeling going to see a movie of one of your favorite books and knowing, just knowing, that the director/producer/camera man/lead actor is plotting against you to destroy your image of a story. I'm sure we've all thought, 'Man, this book would make a great movie, but I know they would cut the best parts and add a lot of garbage to make it "contemporary" or "quicker paced" or whatever." 

But, there have been books I have read that were so conducive to film that I could almost write the screen play after one read. I could see it being done. 

My favorite would be _Coraline_ by Neil Gaimen. The story is a mix between Alice and Wonderland and something sinister, and it is perfect for screen.

However, even reading it and loving it, I would make some changes to the ending to pace it better for film. Other fans would probably attack me with a hammer. 

What about you? Even a movie already done that you could've done better.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 16, 2007)

I would like to see the Bartimaeus Trilogy by Jonathon Stroud. It's a great read, and could be a great movie. But only if its done better than Eragon. Grr, I hated that movie.


----------



## DGoeij (Feb 16, 2007)

There's this book by this British professor, about a ring or something, with elves and wizards and such. Great story, I would like to see that made into a movie. Although I don't seem to be able to come up with the title at the moment....

I've read Starship Troopers, by Robert A. Heinlein, after seeing the movie by fellow countryman PaulVerhoeven, just out of curiosity. That turned an already lame movie into a complete debacle, IMHO. With all due respect to the good work by mr. Verhoeven, I would like to see a serious movie made out of that story.

The stories by John Irving that have been put onto the big screen were fairly well done, so no real need there. I still wonder if it would be possbile to make a movie out of any of the Discworld Novells by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Jaberg (Feb 16, 2007)

A Terry Gilliam directed Catch-22. That'd be rad.

But barring that, I'd love to see my favorite Robbins book, Fierce Invalids Home From Hot Climates, put to film. He'd have to play a part in the screenwriting of it, of course.


----------



## Thorin (Feb 16, 2007)

I would like to see Tom Clancy's 'Without Remorse' on film. This book chronicles the origin of 'Mr. Clark', a CIA character that permeates quite a few of Clancy's books. It's like mixing Bronson's 'Death Wish' with 'Rambo'. 
It is a great story and would translate well onto film.

As far as Tolkien stories go...I would like to see the tale of Turgon and the Fall of Gondolin as is told in 'The Book of Lost Tales'. BOLT goes into MUCH more detail than what is laid out in 'Silmarillion'. The story in BOLT was early in Tolkien's myth, however, and some things were changed when Sil was published (for example, there were ALOT of Balrogs in the telling of the tale in BOLT. 

What a page turner!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 16, 2007)

Thorin said:


> As far as Tolkien stories go...I would like to see the tale of Turgon and the Fall of Gondolin as is told in 'The Book of Lost Tales'. BOLT goes into MUCH more detail than what is laid out in 'Silmarillion'. The story in BOLT was early in Tolkien's myth, however, and some things were changed when Sil was published (for example, there were ALOT of Balrogs in the telling of the tale in BOLT.
> 
> What a page turner!


 
Sounds good, but I would also like to add the Narn i hin Hurin would be a great movie.

Another idea is the Dragonlance chronicles. If anyone has read them and enjoyed them, I'm sure you know what I mean. I can't explain it, but it would be a great transformation.


----------



## Mike (Feb 17, 2007)

The Dragonlance Chronicles ares already being made into an animated film. Look it up on Google.

I don't much like Dragonlance, but the prospects of it being animated might make me want to see it.

As for books to screen, I'd put all of Lloyd Alexander's Chronicles of Prydain on celluloid. Disney's "The Black Cauldron" doesn't count as an adaptation of any of these books, just the use of some common names.

A five-film fantasy series would be fantastic!

I'd also like to make Dune, even though it's been ruined twice on the trip to the screen. I still think it would make a damn good movie if done right.


----------



## Lindir (Feb 28, 2007)

HLGStrider said:


> My favorite would be _Coraline_ by Neil Gaimen. The story is a mix between Alice and Wonderland and something sinister, and it is perfect for screen.
> 
> However, even reading it and loving it, I would make some changes to the ending to pace it better for film. Other fans would probably attack me with a hammer.


This film is being made at the moment. I really hope it will turn out fine, since I really like the book. 
Another Gaiman that should be re-made is Neverwhere. I love the original series, but what couldn't be achieved with more funding?


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 26, 2007)

I think that Peter Jackson should give me all of the footage that he shot--every single thing--and let me edit it properly.


----------



## Arvedui (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree with Thorin on _Without Remorse. _It would probably be a very good movie.

Beren and Lúthien would also be a good projevt, but my favourite will be Ken Follet's _Pillars of the Earth._ A magnificent piece of work. Among the five best books I have ever read.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 27, 2007)

Almost any of Anne McCaffery's _Dragon Riders of Pern_ books. They would be sooooo cool as movies!!!!

If they don't think they can do it correctly now, then they must be waiting for real dragons to train!


----------



## Persephone (Mar 30, 2007)

When I first finished reading LOTR back in ancient 1992, I wished that someone would turn it into film. Then back in 2002, I wished for His Dark Materials to be turned into film. Last year, I wished for Ender's Game to be turned into film--CONSIDERING all the books I wanted turned into film has either been released or is currently IN PRODUCTION, I think my next books-into-film wishes might just come true.

So, I'm wishing for the following:

GOOD OMENS
DISCWORLD
ANANSI BOYS
NEVERWHERE


My current addiction is ENDER'S WORLD.


----------

